# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua vài món

## tinnghianguyen

Em cần mua 2 món ah
- nguồn 24-36vdc, 10-15amp, dùng điện 220vac
- bộ động cơ step có hộp số (step và driver). Không cần xịn, độ ro bao nhiêu cũng được. Chỉ cần có thể điều khiển chạy đảo chiều liên tục để chế đồ. điện 220vac.
Cả hai món giá mềm thì tốt ah.
Cám ơn mọi người đã đọc tin.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em cần mua 2 món ah
> - nguồn 24-36vdc, 10-15amp, dùng điện 220vac
> - bộ động cơ step có hộp số (step và driver). Không cần xịn, độ ro bao nhiêu cũng được. Chỉ cần có thể điều khiển chạy đảo chiều liên tục để chế đồ. điện 220vac.
> Cả hai món giá mềm thì tốt ah.
> Cám ơn mọi người đã đọc tin.


Em có nguồn 24v-14.6 A 
Hàng lambda rất bền 
Giá 350k/1

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Ship về Đồng nai không bác. em định mua 2con nguồn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Ship về Đồng nai không bác. em định mua 2con nguồn


Em ship toàn quốc luôn bác ah. Em có đang còn 3 con.
Bác cho e số đt để dễ liên hệ

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Ok. Nay em mới biết bác có 3 con/ 1. Chắc chơi luôn.hehe. sdt 0335560024.zalo cho dễ

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Hiện tại em cần mua con driver step 5pha

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Đã mua được hàng.xin dong chủ đề. cảm ơn!

----------

